# Easy guide to unlock AMD Phenom II CPU : ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO



## sxs112.tw (Sep 1, 2009)

Since AMD introduce Phenom II, which improves from it's predecessor in both power consumption and performance.
the favorite bit of enthusiastists is it's ability to unlock cores.
AMD had triple cores in Phenom cpus, which was originally a quad core but one core was locked.
Afterwards, with the birth of 790GX + SB750, A.C.C. (Advanced Clock Calibration) was introduced.
AMD claimed it can enhance OC ability, as long as using it with A.O.D. software.
Although A.C.C. enhanced OC ability, Phenom is still far behind intel core 2 cpus.
Later AMD introduced SB710 to replace SB750 for a reasonable price,(Actually a SB750 without Raid5 function)
making AMD platforms more competitive in cost/peformance view, which is more friendly to average users.

When the Phenom II X3 series came out, some user found that if you enable A.C.C. in bios, you can unlock the disabled core,
Adding further strees test, you may physically make triple cores to quad cores.
According to AMD, this function should be a bios bug, but it won't stop enthusiasts trying.
Recently, every motherboard makers see this as a "MUST HAVE" option in their motherboards.
Interestingly, some X2 cpus can also be unlock to X4 ones.
With the cheap price of  X2, more people are willing to try thier luck to unlock cores.

If you can unlock your cpu, you are a lucky guy.
If not, it's your destiny, or try another one.
This is as interesting as OC.

Here is a simple guide to unlock cores.

PLATFORM:
CPU:AMD Phenom II X3 720BE& X2 550
RAM:ADATA DDR3 1800+ 2GX2
MB:ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO(though stock 0211 bios do have unlock ability, but bios since 0218 is recommanded)
VGAnboard(HD4200)
HD:SEAGATE 7200.9 160G
POWER:FSP ZEN 400W
OS:XP X86 SP3& WIN 7 X64 RTM




POST screen





Press DEL to enter bios

Phenom II X3 720，BIOS version 0218





enter Advanced Setting





CPU Configuration，it's still Phenom II X3 720 for now





nothice Advanced Clock Calibration, total 4 options
Disable, Auto, All Cores, per core





Choose Auto, Unleashing Mode will come up afterwards.





Please Enable it, or you won't be able to unlock.










Jumpfree Configuration ( Leave it as Auto)





Press F10 and save BIOS
Restart and enter bios, you can see cpu is Phenom II X4 20 in the main menu now.





Enter OS to make sure the unlock is successful, in CPU-Z it shows quad cores correctly. 






Making sure cpu is stable, run Orthors to give cpu full loading.





43 minutes





1hr





over 1 hour








Next we test another way of unluck cpu.
In Advanced Clock Calibration, choose All cores, and enable Unleashing Mode





again F10 save bios and exit.





In OS, CPU-Z also shows 4 cores correctly.





stress test





2 minutes










48 minutes





1 hr





1.x hr





WIN7 OS
still shows all 4 cores correctly 











13 minutes





26 minutes





2hr 45 minutes










Basically we can say this X3 720 is successfully unlocked.





Phenom II X2 550 unlock test

CPU info Phenom II X2 550





Advanced Setting, still Phenom II X2 550





CPU Configuration





Choose Auto，and enable Unleashing Mode (MUST)





Jumpfree Configuration - ATUO





F10 and save bios





restert and enter bios, you can see X2 turns to X4 B50 in main menu





CPU-Z, all 4 cores alive





Of corese a stress test is needed.
Result: only 2 cores are stable, it's a fail unlock. Sad!!!!!


Adjust CPU voltage and HT Frequency















still fail








Let's try other X2 550

If we lower the HT Frequency of this CPU to 1600, we can pass Orthors.


Cores sucessfully unlocked, but need to stable.










stress test





17 minutes





1hr 49 minutes





screen shot






Final thoughts:
In my experience, total 3 X2 550 and 1 X3 720, we managed to get 2 of them stable. That's 50% successful rate.
Not every can run all core stable @ HT 2000, so you might add a little voltage or lower HT to get it stable.
Also aftermarket cooler is recommand if core is unlocked successfully.
Unlock cores is a fun game, let's all do it. Hehe!!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow, awesome guide man. Thank you so much for this. Even though I may not use it (unless I build me an HTPC for the living room) I find it refreshing to see.


----------



## codyjansen (Sep 1, 2009)

could you benchmark it before and after the unlock @stock speed?


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 26, 2009)

Now I ordered a 620 I have read that this will also unlock level 3 cache memory sometimes.


----------



## Assassin48 (Sep 26, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Now I ordered a 620 I have read that this will also unlock level 3 cache memory sometimes.



You are Correct Sir


----------



## rolanista (Oct 24, 2009)

> In my experience, total 3 X2 550 and 1 X3 720, we managed to get 2 of them stable. That's 50% successful rate.
> Not every can run all core stable @ HT 2000, so you might add a little voltage or lower HT to get it stable.
> Also aftermarket cooler is recommand if core is unlocked successfully.
> Unlock cores is a fun game, let's all do it. Hehe!!



Sir, may I know the stepping code of your Phenom II X2 550?

I'm interested buying the similar board which is the ASUS M4A785TD-M EVO

I wonder if its gonna give me the same 50% chance of unlocking and making it run stable or better.

I've read in another forum that there are some Phenom II X2 550 BE with stepping codes that have bigger chance of unlocking and being stable using other boards.

http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=784302

By the way, here's the stepping code of mine 0922APMW


I know that these ASUS 785G/SB710 boards are just new in the market so I just wanna read more reviews before buying one.

Kindly reply. Thanks!


----------



## FEER (Oct 26, 2009)

Can you help me I have the same Board but a Athlon II 620 (i bought it because i heard that it over-clocks so well even if i had nothing to do with over-clocking before).
Well my problem is if I raise the FSB up the Ram Frequencies raise and i don't know how i can set the ram multiplier in CPU-Z it allways says 3:10 ?! 
Can you help me ? The best would be a screenshoot or a Photo of the menu i have to use and a short explication.
Thank you very much in advance.

Btw. I have G.Skill DDR1333 Ram with the Timings 7-7-7-21

The CPU is pretty cool btw so 231*13 (3003 Per Core) should be no problem I guess the problem is the 93Mhz more for the Ram... 
And witch voltage would be good do you think or shall i try by letting it adjust automatic ?


----------



## FEER (Oct 26, 2009)

EDIT: (Please attach to previous post)
Ha I found out how it would work after the Bios Update to the current version (4410 i think or something like that)
The pre-installed version was hilariously old it was the second released and i got the board like two weeks since today. It now adapts the Ram correctly i set it to 533Mhz so now it is running at 640Mhz a little less then the 667Mhz it would run normally but i can live with that.
Somehow the  timings werent set totally correct the tRAS was 20 insted of 21 so i raised it just to make shure not to damage my Ram.

Just if someone is interested:

My Current settings (seem to work well tested with Orthos (30minutes) and GRID)


```
!!! Only for DDR1333Ram
FSB = 240
Multiplier = 13 (let it stay as default)
RAM Frequency = 533Mhz (It will bring the Ram Multiplyer to 3:8 from 3:10 witch makes the ram clock lower)
Vcore= Auto
NB/HT = 9 (Lowering it is the more reasonable thing to do i believe)
```

Check your Ram timings aftwerward and *note that this Setup is only for DDR1333 Ram*

The Ram Results at 640Mhz as mentioned, the CPU is @ 3.12GHZ (13x240) per Core witch is not bad at all I think (Thats 520Mhz More per Core witch means ~20% higher Clock)


----------

